# Moving to Sharjah soon, need some advice



## Samipk

Hello there everyone,

First off, apologies for creating my first thread and go straight into asking questions, but as I am negotiating my final terms of my job in Sharjah I thought it was better this was.

I currently live in Pakistan and My company has opened a plastic factory in Sharjah industrial area so I will be moving there pretty soon, my wife won't be going there with me at the moment but will come after an year or so, I had a few questions in my mind so if you guys can answer that I would love that.

1. What is a good place to live in Sharjah for a bachelor which is moderately crowded( I don't like towns which are too quiet and deserted) and has a good amount of restaurants, a gym and other normal activities, I have read about Al-Nahda and Al-Shugra are they any good?

2. My company is willing to pay as much as 1500 to 2000 dhms per month for a flat will this get me a decent flat like I am looking for?

3. What is a good car to buy for use in UAE or Sharjah in general and how much will it cost?I want to travel to Dubai on weekends so that is a factor, this too will be paid by the company.

4. My company will be paying me around 7500 dhms per month and everything except food is covered by the company, is this salary enough for a good life? I don't fool around much and occasionally eat out or shop.

5. I want both mobile and cable Internet and tv, which is the most ideal company for it and is it easily available in Sharjah?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

